# Red Seal welding exam



## william.007 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am a welder in the UK and I am thinking of moving to Alberta. Since Canada do not accept foreign certification has anyone done a Red Seal welding exam there ? I wonder, is it hard to pass it ?


----------

